# 

## sokol9955

Witam,
w moim basenie ogrodowym zalęgły się larwy komarów. Czy można się kąpać? Jak je wyplenić?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź,
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Elfir

nie dodajesz do basenu chloru?

----------


## sokol9955

Dodaję, cały czas w dozowniku jest tabletka.

----------


## Elfir

To dziwne, że się zalęgły - w zasadzie chlor powinen im uniemożliwić.

----------

